# 9yr old girl kills it on Tom Sawyer



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Some of you may have heard of 9 year old Ellen Alaverdyan, but I just heard this for the first time today. Pretty amazing. Tired of young guitar proteges? This one plays bass. Geddy can't be easy to copy, but WOW!!!


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

The fact that this kid is into this is unusual. That she can play it is astonishing. Kids are astonishing. They learn faster than old guys like me. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

10/10 on the adorable meter.
And she can shred!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

She was having fun as well. You can't fake the smile she was giving. It's one of my new favourite videos.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Verne said:


> She was having fun as well. You can't fake the smile she was giving. It's one of my new favourite videos.


The seldom seem positive side of Covid. Trapped in a house with an out of work musician parent. Lucky kid


----------



## kablebike (May 14, 2016)

Made my evening. Well done!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

More children being "abused" by out of work parents






Lucky kids 😎


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Shouldn't she be singing, too?


----------

